

Git-mirror – Sync and serve Git mirrors locally - beefsack
https://github.com/beefsack/git-mirror

======
beefsack
After the GitHub outage yesterday I decided to throw something together to
keep Git mirrors up to date and serve them over HTTP. This is also a
requirement we've had at work so it scratched a couple of itches for me.

Feedback and criticisms welcomed.

